#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Guttering in Thailand

## dirtydog

Generally only 2 materials are used to manufacture guttering in Thailand, Galvanised Steel or Stainless Steel.

Both of these are bought as flat sheets and then shaped by hand over an iron form, very few places actually have the presses.

Galvanised guttering lasts about 4 years here as most people can't be bothered clearing out leaves and other debris which creates damp patches that stay damp for long periods, I am not sure how long the stainless guttering lasts as we have only been using it for about 6 years.

The guttering is made into 2.40 meter lengths which just so happens to be the length of the sheets, and is then cut down to the lengths that are needed.

Guttering costs between 250baht to 700baht per meter length, that is the fitted price.

----------


## Dougal

> Generally only 2 materials are used to manufacture guttering in Thailand, Galvanised Steel or Stainless Steel.


Is aluminium used at all?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

How much for bamboo?

----------


## Butterfly

Bomboo is nicer I think

----------


## Airportwo

> Is aluminium used at all?


Is this not Aluminum? how can u solder stainless or Galvanised?

----------


## Storekeeper

DD,

   What kind of wood is that framing the under part of the roof of the house? Teak? What does this wood cost ?




>

----------


## Sanuk Canuk

Hard to believe galvanized only lasts a few years, lasts a long time in Canada. I wonder if it was painted?

----------


## dirtydog

> Is aluminium used at all?


Nope, too expensive.





> How much for bamboo?


30baht per meter.




> What kind of wood is that framing the under part of the roof of the house? Teak? What does this wood cost ?


Just cheap ordinary wood, that sort of thing in teak would be about 800baht per square meter.




> Hard to believe galvanized only lasts a few years, lasts a long time in Canada. I wonder if it was painted?


99 percent of the time it is never painted nor maintained.

----------


## Sanuk Canuk

I would guess that soldering it would screw it up fast too. Dissimilar metal corrosion and all.

----------


## BillyZ

If you get the galvanized and keep the leaves out of it, take care of it, how long do you reckon it will last?

----------


## stroller

I just had some galvanised guttering done, 1500bt for 9 meters including drop pipe and installing.
The joints look like they've been brazed and then painted steel-colour.

The  existing gutter has been up 10 years and is still fine.

----------


## kingwilly

i ddint realise they had any guttering at all in thailand....

----------


## stroller

It's a 'luxury' option here in the village.

Most houses just have part of one side of the roof done, enough to divert some rainwater into the tank.

Since we got it all done and have a large water tank, neighbours get their drinking water from us during the dry season. 

So they've got to be nice to the farang, or I'll start charging them by the liter.  :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BillyZ

Another thing to look at is the width of the guttering. I think it comes in 3" and 5". My buddy had the smaller size and the water would go right over it. But the 5" size caught the water, even in the heaviest of downpours.

----------


## Sanuk Canuk

If you have a heavy leaf problem try putting screens over them, reduces the efficiency but it keeps the leaves out.

Do they not have plastic gutters in Thailand yet? They are all the rage here. There is some additive to make them resistant to damage from UV rays and they clip together like a lego set. Only the mounting brackets get screwed into the eaves.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> They are all the rage here.


Nice to see Canada catching up with the UK. We've been using plastic guttering for the last 40 years or so....

----------


## Sanuk Canuk

> Nice to see Canada catching up with the UK. We've been using plastic guttering for the last 40 years or so....


Perhaps but it is only in the last 10 years or so they have them able to withstand our winters. The new stuff is a flexible poly-vinyl compound that remains flexible to 40 below C so they don't crack in the winter. I think the UV protection has only been around for 10 years or so as well.

But then again us colonials are always a few steps behind. After all we couldn't give a flying fukc about cricket, soccer or that lawn bowling crap!

----------


## dirtydog

Well here is a picture of some of the corner pieces made into nice small manageble sizes.





And here they are just finishing off the job.

----------


## lom

Big roof - small gutter.. 
And the 90 degree bends (ok 85 maybee) on the downpipes are as made for leafs to clogger in them.

----------


## dirtydog

This is actually a very high roof, there are no trees any where near that height within 500 meters, also the guttering goes all the way round the roof and is continuos, I shall have to count up how many downpipes there are, but there is quite a few.

----------


## NickA

I never thought guttering would be so interesting!!!

Anyway, DD, why not plastic, surely that would be cheap and do the job????

----------


## Sanuk Canuk

All that stainless must get expensive fast!

----------


## dirtydog

> why not plastic, surely that would be cheap and do the job????


Plastic products are expensive here, plus they don't seem to last very long in the sun, one company started bringing over garden furniture from South Africa that had uva protection, but they went bankcrupt  :Sad:

----------


## Itchy

An insight into the Thai mind.

I tried to get someone to come and do my gutters over Christmas/NY but all my enquiries were met with the same answer. "It's not time yet".

Then the rains start and everyone goes into the gutter business.

----------


## lom

> If you have a heavy leaf problem try putting screens over them, reduces the efficiency but it keeps the leaves out.


Any idea of what to use as screen ?
I thought of using the thin metal net , available in rolls, which I think is intended for wall rendering. 
The holes are around 10 mm which seems a bit big, I guess leafs will get stuck there.

----------


## Sanuk Canuk

Most folks I have seen who have done this just use a loose weave bug netting. Pretty near what you use for window screens. Not really an ideal solution but it did seem to allow the roof to shed its own leaves for the most part.

You would better make sure that whatever you use will not allow leaves of even a modest size through or you will have a bitch of a time cleaning them out from under the screening.

----------


## peterpan

Galvanised is waste of time, on my 1st house in NZ it lasted 4 years, my second house I built in Queensland used UV stabilised PVC and its still good, 20+ years later. Where the house is located It would get as much sun as it would here.

----------


## Airportwo

> Galvanised is waste of time


It depends on the galvanising, if it is properly dipped it will last for years even in a salt water  enviroment, we use it a lot offshore, most  cases - it's crap - better off with a decent paint job.
If you paint galavanised  with the correct paint system, it will again last  well, hard to find the correct paint.

----------


## Penzman

We had ours spray painted to match the house. Not a spot of corrosion yet after 2 years.

----------


## dirtydog

The joins on the inside are generally the first bits to corrode.

----------


## dirtydog

Here we have the guttering lady midget of Ban Chang doing some guttering for us, heating up the irons.



Braising off the end pieces.



And the lady at work.



Actually she never had enough guttering, so we ended up with 4 differant companies there and about 15 workers for 30 odd meters of guttering.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

I used plastic (PVC) guttering on my house in Saipan. After 25 years in the tropical sun there was no sign of any damage at all.

I plan to use the same on my house here if the cost is not too huge.

----------


## DrAndy

> I used plastic (PVC) guttering on my house in Saipan. After 25 years in the tropical sun there was no sign of any damage at all.
> 
> I plan to use the same on my house here if the cost is not too huge.


 
I would too, but I am not sure it is available or reasonably priced, if it is

----------


## Thetyim

I have seen a building done with PVC gutters here.
He cut a 4inch PVC water pipe in half and just bent up his own brackets.
Works fine.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> He cut a 4inch PVC water pipe in half and just bent up his own brackets.


That was my first stab at guttering on Saipan. No one sold anything so I rolled my own using 4" ABS (DWV) pipe sawn in half and connected to the eaves with six inch nails. Worked fine, but looked like crap. I replaced that with proper PVC guttering that I imported from the US.

----------


## El Gibbon

For keeping your gutters clean try using strips of the sun netting available everywhere in Thailand. When you install it make sure the slits run parallel with the guttering..   Works fine and about 90% efficient.

E. G.

----------


## lom

So after 7 years it is now time for me to have my galvanised guttering replaced with proper stainless steel ones. 
The size of the current one is 5" in the bottom and around 7" in the top and the guy who is gonna do the job suggested 6" bottom size and 8" in the top.

What is a reasonable price for this, I got a quotation of 900 baht per meter which sounds a bit expensive?

----------


## shaggersback

Contact this guy .... GUY HALL
    mrguyhall[at]hotmail.com

  Ive recently had 56 metres of pvc ? guttering installed on the house in Phuket.
    The house is two story .. so inclusive of the scaffolding , a three man team and their cook to come down from Udorn Thani (not udon as i originally thought) , the total cost of 44,000baht installed was a bargain.
    This stuff is the ducks guts . I will post some pics when i get home and can highly reccomend the team.

----------


## shaggersback

ooops , make that utai thani ?

----------


## crippen

> Originally Posted by Dougal
> 
> Is aluminium used at all?
> 
> 
> Is this not Aluminum? how can u solder stainless or Galvanised?


They soft soldered my galvanised guttering very easily.Cost 180bht/metre, erected.

----------


## DrAndy

we have galvanised on our present house, must be around 15 years old

slowly falling apart and leaking a bit

cheap and cheerful, not beautiful but OK

they do sell a steel powder coated Swedish system, but it is well overpriced

I have fitted the galvanised to our new house, so will have to see how well done it is. There were two types, at least, thinner and thicker; the latter obviously better and slightly more expensive

----------


## shaggersback

One of the boys looking bamboozelled.


2 styles of brackets. The first ... internal and hidden. No pics but they are sturdy.




Downpipes are 80mm O/D ...



These are the exposed brackets. A different style according to taste i guess.
These are at the back of the house as he ran out of the other type on site.




The finished job.
Had a few quotes for stainless and continuous powdercoat steel guttering done over the last few months b4 choosing this system. 
The powdercoat , same we have in Aus was 130,000b fitted.
Stainless was 780b per lineal fitted ++ for drainpipes.
Im happy with the job and the price , considering 15,000b was for the labour and petrol costs to come down to Phuket.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Whose going to clean the gutters in a couple of years when the trees grow?  :Smile: 

I have to say that is a great looking home and where is the bedroom for me to stay in lovely Phuket?

----------


## shaggersback

^^^  .... Now there's an untapped job op for those guys that train monkeys to pick coconuts .... even though i would much prefer getting hit on the head with leaf litter...

   Plenty of loom at baan shaggs for you and yours HB.
  We are pretty well booked solid for the house warming on the 9th - 12th , but can throw a few blankies in the bathtub if you like.

  Woops ... ive just been informed thats MY bed ..
 :Smile:

----------


## globin

IMO, although dated in style, the best gutter for this place is a 2 foot wide concrete and rendered brick trough cantilevered off the perimeter beam of the roof.  It provides easy access for tile roof repairs, you can walk around it and shovel the shit out, position snipers in it, easy to tile or paint when it looks taty, its cheap (if designed in), can handle the worst the wet season can throw at you without overflowing, provides additional shade, lasts the life of the house and can be adored with any frilly bits you fancy eg: Satellite dishes, CC cameras, flower/tree pots, chain guns, finials, arials, lights etc. :tumbs:

----------


## johpam

Do you have any pictures of that Globin? It is a bit hard to get a vision of that (a 2 foot wide concrete and rendered brick trough cantilevered off the perimeter beam of the roof) in my head. 

Cheers johpam

----------


## globin

> Do you have any pictures of that Globin? It is a bit hard to get a vision of that (a 2 foot wide concrete and rendered brick trough cantilevered off the perimeter beam of the roof) in my head. 
> 
> Cheers johpam



Sure look here https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/thumbnails.php?album=1800 for a couple of older examples on a skillion roof, in this case it is over the front porch.  The pvc spigots are simple & attractive but not practical, so I usually replace these with PVC or concrete down piping fixed in a more normal position rather than poking out the front.

----------


## johpam

thank Globin

----------


## dustbunny

Hi:
My name is Dustbunny and I recently moved here from the U.S. and am new to this forum.

Dirtydog you said that you contracted with a company to put rain guttering on your house made of PVC or something like that.  I am living in a house in Krabi that I had built for me on some land I rent from a Thai friend.  The house does not have gutters and the rain coming off the roof has created ditches around the house where it drips (or should I say pours).  I want to add gutters to a a typical Thai clay roof and I liked the looks of the guttering in your photos.  I would like to know how these gutters have held up and what the name and perhaps phone number is of the company who did the work.

As I said, I live in Krabe and have been very frustrated trying to locate any honest OR competent services here.  If you can't recommend companies on this forum, you can contact me at ddukes1019[at]mac.com.

Thanks

Any help you can give me will be GREATLY appreciated!

----------


## dustbunny

Hi:
Read your post regarding concrete gutters.  Actually, your pictures look good and I don't mind that they are dated if they work.  I own a house here that need gutters and I replied to Dirtydog about the ones he has on his house which I also like. How well do these concrete one work and last?  Can they be added to a house already built?   I noticed that you live in Krabi where I live, so I was wondering if you know of a fairly honest company around here who might be able to retrofit this type of gutter on a typical Thai clay pipe roof?  If so, I would really appreciate the name and phone number.

Many thanks!

----------


## DrAndy

DB, they are usually fitted to the fascia board, so if you have a nice strong one, no problem

nothing to do with the type of tiles

----------


## dustbunny

Shaggersback--How is the pvc guttering holding up.  I have heard that even uv protected doesn't work well in Thailand.  I have to add some to my house and would prefer pvc, so would like to hear your experience.  Is that Guy Hall who did yours still in business?
Thanks

----------


## Ratchaburi

DD in this picture there is a large area of gutter with no down pipes.
Or they have not finished yet.
 ::chitown::

----------


## Bung

I don't get why they put so much drop on the guttering. My guy did about 2 inches drop over 5 metres or so and looks terrible. tried to talk him out of it but he was adamant it needed it for the water to flow down to the downpipe but I don't reckon it needs so much drop. Looks like a 2 year old put it up. Am I wrong? It is a pretty big roof and is the 5 inch galv stuff

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by Sanuk Canuk
> 
> They are all the rage here.
> 
> 
> Nice to see Canada catching up with the UK. We've been using plastic guttering for the last 40 years or so....


In Australia where every house has to mbe guttered, we mainly use 'Colour bond' metal. Plastic looks and is considered a cheap alternative.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Nice to see Canada catching up with the UK. We've been using plastic guttering for the last 40 years or so....
> 
> 
> Perhaps but it is only in the last 10 years or so they have them able to withstand our winters. The new stuff is a flexible poly-vinyl compound that remains flexible to 40 below C so they don't crack in the winter. I think the UV protection has only been around for 10 years or so as well.
> 
> But then again us colonials are always a few steps behind. After all we couldn't give a flying fukc about cricket, soccer or that lawn bowling crap!


Of course, thats being French dominated is'nt it !

----------


## Happy Dave

> DD in this picture there is a large area of gutter with no down pipes.
> Or they have not finished yet.


But where are the down pipes ?  You know you could not get away with this in Australia, the council would not issue your completion permit. I have had this problem in Queensland ( where it pisses down in wet season ) council demanded more down pipes.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> I would guess that soldering it would screw it up fast too. Dissimilar metal corrosion and all.


The Alum. is soldered together using some kind of a liquid. A guy next door had it installed and I saw the man brush the liquid on and waited about a minute. I would guess it's some kind of chemical that melts the two pieces together.
You can buy PVC guttering, but it's expensive and the place I checked didn't have all the fittings for the down spout or the s fittings to connect it with. That would probably be the problem. Finding a comany that had everything you need to make it look nice. It came in cream and dark brown.

----------


## DrAndy

> I don't get why they put so much drop on the guttering. My guy did about 2 inches drop over 5 metres or so and looks terrible. tried to talk him out of it but he was adamant it needed it for the water to flow down to the downpipe but I don't reckon it needs so much drop. Looks like a 2 year old put it up. Am I wrong? It is a pretty big roof and is the 5 inch galv stuff


that is about right, 5cm over 5m

if less, you will get too little flow, then mud build up, then the gutter can get very heavy and start to slump and fall on your head

----------


## Aussie Tigger

I finally got a guy come and give me a price for pvc guttering in Udon Thani, I thought he was joking when he gave me the price.Told the dork to go and find a more receptive buyer. The price quoted was at least 150% more expensive than back in Adelaide South Australia where I live part of the year.

----------


## DrAndy

yep, those PVC and other gutter salesmen are selling imported goods, so they are well over-priced

go for the galvanised stuff; they have at least two qualities so get the best, it is still not too expensive

----------


## DrAndy

^can't edit?

make sure the supports are at a max of 1 metre

----------


## ralphlsasser

> I just had some galvanised guttering done, 1500bt for 9 meters including drop pipe and installing.
> The joints look like they've been brazed and then painted steel-colour.
> 
> The existing gutter has been up 10 years and is still fine.


 

Please tell me who did yours and where in Issan you're located. A lady next door had a single run of guttering, about 3 meters long and it cost her 1,500 baht. I want to get my house done, but not at that price. Thanks :yerman:

----------


## DrAndy

our galvanised gutter cost 180 baht a metre for the good quality

----------


## benlovesnuk

Alti Rain Gutters Chiang Mai Thailand

Here you go, 15 years guarantee. I might just give them a call.

----------


## benlovesnuk

Would it be a simple task to connect drains to a tank, but also disperse when full?

Would a tank like this need to be underground or not?

----------


## benlovesnuk

495 baht a meter for downpipe and gutter, if it has 15 year warranty and they will be in business, makes sense, if not it really doesn't!

----------


## benlovesnuk

à¸£à¸²à¸à¸à¹à¸³à¸à¸ Lindab à¸£à¸²à¸à¸à¹à¸³à¸à¸ WIJO à¹à¸ªà¸²à¸à¸ Flagmore à¸à¸¹à¹à¹à¸à¸à¸à¸³à¸«à¸à¹à¸²à¸¢à¹à¸¥à¸°à¸  à¸´à¸à¸à¸±à¹à¸ | Ostrom

This sell the quality stuff you get in UK, not sure of prices, in Minburi Bangkok.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> yep, those PVC and other gutter salesmen are selling imported goods, so they are well over-priced


Some plastic guttering is made in Udon by the same people who make the plastic windows.

----------


## DrAndy

interesting bump

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> interesting bump


I read Rick's post while deleting spam.

----------


## DrAndy

if it was well priced, I would have used some a couple of years ago instead of the metal

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> if it was well priced, I would have used some a couple of years ago instead of the metal


I've not priced it up yet, but will do nearer the time that they're ready to do the roof (3 or 4 years maybe...)

----------


## joepaai

> I finally got a guy come and give me a price for pvc guttering in Udon Thani, I thought he was joking when he gave me the price.Told the dork to go and find a more receptive buyer. The price quoted was at least 150% more expensive than back in Adelaide South Australia where I live part of the year.



Have you tried the Windsor people ?

----------


## Ratchaburi

I payed 1,000 per meter for Stainless steel

----------


## unjustlyaccused

We have a tile roof and I saw a tile gutter that could have been used. Instead we put a concrete sidewalk all the way around our house which sloped away from the house to underground drainage lines it looks much cleaner I think and keeps the outside of the house easily clean all year round.

----------


## Makmak456

I will have  do at least 9+ m for one side of the house...........

----------


## Tassienorm

Greetings. New to this so I hope that this is the appropriate place to seek assistance. I live just out of Nong Jhai city and had some renovations completed late last year. Elected for PVC guttering - problem is the builder stuffed it up big time. The crux of the problem is where I have two roof slopes meeting and the gutering was installed without sealant on the inside where it should be. Idiots put sealant externally where each sectin of guttering unites. Significant leakage and not wet season yet. Very hard to get to and likely needs total removal. I'm seeking advice on sourcing a knowledgable plumber. I'm too old to be clambering around roof tops. HELP please.

----------


## Norton

> I live just out of Nong Jhai


Nong Khai? I don't know a Nong Jhai.

----------


## Norton

In any case, if you want to replace get in touch with your local Windsor distributor. A good product and good installers.

WINDSOR

----------


## peterpan

He's from Tassie norts, explains a lot.

----------


## Wizard of Oz

With the build of my shed, the BIL bought a large roll of metal sheeting, same length as the whole shed, he rolled it length wise? (not an easy job with20 meters) to halve an "o" shape ( sorry, don't know any other way to explain it) and fixed it the same way they fix the "official"guttering to a house. Very cheap and because it is one length, no leaks! One end of the gutter is closed, the other one open to run into the ditch in front of the shed.

It's a fairly big gutter, but with the amount of rainwater sometimes falling down, never ever overflows.

I wouldn't do the same install on a multi million baht house, but for the shed or just a house in the sticks, excellent!

----------


## Wizard of Oz

Sorry, can't edit the post. Part of the shed is now being converted to temp living quarters, when I'm in there I will post the pics. It doesn't look bad at all and cheap as!

----------


## Wizard of Oz

Other thing, in Australia I know they have these guys that have a roll of metal in a truck and a "forming machine" and they just roll out the needed length. They make it on site. Have never seen it here

----------


## thaiwi

What's with the brazing/soldering? We do galvanised in NZ with rivets and silicone to seal joins, no leaks. 4 rivets and a bead of silicone, perhaps 20-30c/join...even with 2.4m lengths thats only about 3 baht/m. Has to be done in situ with no rain though. Anyone who has tried & failed to glue metal joins hasnt scraped out the old crap and got it 100% dry
I see plenty of poor paint jobs on galv where it hasnt been primed, best to paint 2 coats on the ground then touch up and final coat in the air.
Our galv is .55mm thick and some lasts decades...brackets are thicker and replacing into old brackets saves a lot of time, if the same profile or shape can be found. Trade price is about 220 baht/m 5" gutter only fyi.
PVC deteriorates badly in sunlight, but main problem is expansion/contraction (which is why they are ok for downpipes). It tends to crap out at the joins a lot worse than metal so put extra brackets either side of the join, dont just even space them. 
Norm, When repairing PVC I tend to cut out the joiner (use a grinder for older plastic, saws can cause splitting when cutting). You could slide the pieces along (pvc slides on its brackets, remember expansion) and then just put 1 insert per side. Glue is a MCS solvent, silicone dosnt work.

----------

